# Benches



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 3, 2016)

Finally finished some benches I've been workin on for a few weeks, the finish won't be cured for another week which is annoying. Anyways, used plans from the wood whisperer and made from white oak. I used my domino for all the joinery, Id probably still be working on it if it weren't for it haha.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 3, 2016)

Those are nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2016)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2016)

Darn fine work Joe they look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice looking bench. Looks like that will stand up to years of use. Client has to be very happy with them.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 11, 2016)

Great craftsmanship! So practical. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice! I can see where the domino would be a real time saver on those.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone, they're going to their final resting spot today, the finish said it needed 2 weeks to cure so I let it sit for 2 weeks, didn't want to risk ruining it. Not gonna lie, nervous about the floor being flat and them sitting perfect haha. I put some non slip pads on the feet so they won't have a chance of sliding around on tile.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 12, 2016)

Damn nice work Joe! Those are sharp.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Feb 14, 2016)

As everyone said, very nice.
What finish did you use that takes two weeks to cure? For outdoor use?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 14, 2016)

djg said:


> As everyone said, very nice.
> What finish did you use that takes two weeks to cure? For outdoor use?


I used system 3 marine varnish. They aren't going outside but inside a locker room at a gym, so needed a good waterproof finish, probably could have got away with something different but when Charles Neil tells you what's good, you listen haha.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

